# Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005



## Volker2809 (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Boardies, 

gemeinsam mit meiner Freundin Alex (Boardie Fumetsu) war ich im Mai 2005 im sonnigen Florida. Das ist zwar schon wieder eine Weile her, aber ich hatte es damals hier im Anglerboard versprochen: Wenn wir aus Florida zurück sind, dann gibt es einen Reisebericht mit Fotos! Bei den eisigen Verhältnissen derzeit in Deutschland tut Euch ein bisschen Sonne doch auch gut, also dann starten wir mal durch:

Zielflughafen war Orlando, als wir am 15. Mai 2005 in Frankfurt in den Flieger stiegen. Nach einem kurzen Zwischenstopp in Philadelphia kamen wir nach ca. 13 Stunden in Orlando an. 


Nach der Übernahme des Mietwagens bei Alamo fuhren wir direkt ins vorgebuchte Quality Inn am International Drive. Wir hatten für Orlando eine Übernachtung nach den Strapazen des Fluges vorgesehen und wollten dann am nächsten Tag Richtung Miami weiterfahren. Nach einer etwas unruhigen Nacht (der Highway führte direkt am Hotel vorbei) und mit etwas Jetlag in den Knochen waren wir schon morgens um 6.00 Uhr putzmunter und freuten uns auf unser traditionelles Frühstück bei IHOP (International House of Pancakes), einer Restaurantkette, die überwiegend für ihr leckeres Frühstück bekannt ist. Nach scrambled eggs mit bacon, pancakes mit Ahornsirup und Kaffee ging es uns schon wieder richtig gut und wir fühlten uns gleich wieder in USA heimisch. 

http://img123.*ih.us/img123/402/img30807ra.jpg

http://img123.*ih.us/img123/3111/img30839qt.jpg

Also starteten wir durch Richtung Miami. Nach einigen Stunden Fahrt, die aber eigentlich total schnell vergingen, waren wir in Fort Lauderdale angekommen. Hier wollten wir noch eine Übernachtung einlegen und suchten uns über das Coupon-Heft ein günstiges Hotel. Nach dem Einchecken legten wir den Ablauf des Tages fest: Shopping und Shopping!! Zum einen sollte es in die größte Mall Floridas, die "Sawgrass Mills" gehen, zum anderen konnte ich mich durchsetzen und einen Besuch im BASS Pro Shop raushandeln. 

Dort angekommen, musste mich Alex auf dem Weg vom Auto zum Eingang an der Hand halten, sonst wäre ich vor Ehrfurcht auf die Knie gefallen.

http://img123.*ih.us/img123/3859/img30857cb.jpg

Ich fühlte mich wie ein kleiner Junge an Weihnachten! Der Laden ist sagenhaft groß und das Angebot ist gewaltig. 

http://img427.*ih.us/img427/9267/img30913dq.jpg

Nach ca. 2 Stunden ging ich wieder aus dem Laden raus ...... ohne etwas gekauft zu haben! Ja, das gibt es! Denn das Angebot war für mich einfach zu groß und ich konnte mich für gar nichts mehr entscheiden. Aber nachdem in Florida noch ein Bass Pro Shop auf Islamorada und viele kleine andere Anglershops auf mich warteten, konnte ich Nachts wieder ruhig schlafen. 

Am kommenden Tag ging es dann nach einem weiteren Einkaufsbummel in diversen Malls von Miami weiter Richtung Florida Keys. Eigentlich wollten wir unterhalb von Miami noch eine Übernachtung auf dem Festland machen da die Hotelpreise auf den Keys doch deutlich höher sind, aber wir haben uns total verfahren und landeten in absoluter Dunkelheit gegen 23.00 Uhr nach einer Irrfahrt auf Key Biscayne, wo wir in einem Howard Johnson Hotel für fast 100,-- Dollar die Nacht verbrachten. Die Nacht war allerdings auch ruckzuck vorbei, denn vor unserem Zimmer läutete ein Hahn den Tag um halb sechs Uhr morgens ein. Das machte uns aber gar nichts aus, denn wir wollten sowieso früh raus und die Zeitumstellung von Deutschland half uns auch dabei morgens zeitig munter zu sein. So erkundeten wir frühmorgens die Umgebung unseres Hotels. Es war ja unser erster Morgen am Meer und die karibische Atmosphäre der Keys zog uns wieder einmal in ihren Bann. 

http://img427.*ih.us/img427/4720/img31112zx.jpg

Ein Blick auf das Telefonbuch im Hotelzimmer zeigte uns wo wir waren: In einem Paradies für Angler!! 

http://img322.*ih.us/img322/699/img31145qt.jpg


Doch wir mussten noch weiter Richtung Süden entlang der Keys fahren, um zu unserem eigentlichen Ziel für die nächsten paar Tage, dem Whitesandsinn-Hotel (www.whitesandsinn.com ) auf Grassy Key zu kommen. 



http://img337.*ih.us/img337/9861/img31609ec.jpg

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/3378/img31615qa.jpg

Gleich nach dem Koffer auspacken fuhren wir nach Marathon, um uns dort mit den Boardies Fischmäulchen (Petra) und Nick_A (Robert) im Boatersworld (Laden für Boot- und Angelzubehör) zu treffen. Das Treffen wurde bereits einige Wochen vorher hier übers Board ausgemacht und es war wirklich total witzig als wir uns dann auf den Keys trafen. Robert half mir noch das nötigste Angelgeschirr für die Keys zu kaufen (Rute, Rolle, Baits und diverses Zubehör) und dann verarbredeten wir uns erstmal für Abends zum gemeinsamen Essen im "The Island", einem supergemütlichen Restaurant direkt am Meer, wo wir sozusagen das erste offizielle Boardietreffen in USA feierten. 

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/3180/img31382ri.jpg

Am nächsten Morgen waren wir zum Frühstück bei Petra und Robert in deren Ferienhaus eingeladen. Im Anschluss fuhren wir gemeinsam mit ihnen zu den besten Fangstellen, die Robert bereits in den Tagen zuvor ausspioniert hat. 

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/1499/img31500dk.jpg

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/1613/img31468ih.jpg

Doch erstmal hiess es Köderfische fangen, welches sich in dieser Region als nicht so schwierig herausgestellt hat. Mit kleinen Stücken vom Tintenfisch, die wir im morgens im WalMart noch besorgt hatten, fingen wir unsere Snapper. 

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/5308/img31528jr.jpg

Mit diesen Köderfischen versuchten wir es dann an einer tieferen Stelle auf Barracudas, was anfangs nicht so richtig funktionieren wollte. Wir sahen sie zwar im Wasser an uns vorbeischiessen, aber beissen wollten sie nicht. Robert hat dann den lebenden Köderfisch gegen einen Wobbler im Tintenfisch-Design von Mann´s gewechselt und "das spinnen" angefangen (Spinnfischen). Ich hatte meine Angel noch mit Köderfisch bestückt, den ich ziemlich weit habe vom Boot abdriften lassen. Plötzlich bei Robert ein hammerharter Biss und das Kommando die übrigen Angeln schnell einzuholen. Ich also meinen abgetriebenen Köderfisch wie verrückt eingekurbelt, als plötzlich auch bei mir ein Schlag durch die Rute ging und diese krumm war.....

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/1685/img31474em.jpg

mein erster Barracuda an der Angel! So standen wir beide am Heck des Bootes und lieferten uns nach stundenlangem erfolglosen Köderbaden einen DOPPELDRILL !! Jedoch dauerte besagter nicht besonders lange, denn der Wobbler von Robert war nach wenigen Sekunden von den scharfen Zähnen des Barracudas einfach in der Mitte durchgebissen. Meinen Barracuda verlor ich kurz danach, ich gebe es hier nur ungern zu, weil ich den Knoten vom Vorfach nicht ordentlich gemacht hatte und dieser sich auflöste. Seitdem mache ich meine Knoten nach dem amerikanischen Buch "Bait and Tackle" und ich hoffe, dass es mir nie wieder passieren wird!!! 
Wir hatten an diesem Tag auch noch einen netten Hai-Kontakt, der besonders bei meiner Freundin Alex zu Panik auf dem Boot führte. Sie war gerade am Köderfischangeln und hatte einen Biss, als doch beim Einholen des kleinen Snappers ein ausgewachsener Hammerhai die Beute wollte und bis auf Armlänge ans Boot heran kam. Alex hätte ja wirklich gerne den Snapper gerettet, aber sie musste sich auf einen Kompromiss einlassen: Die eine Hälfte für Alex und die andere Hälfte für den Hai!

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/4444/img31489yt.jpg

Am nächsten Tag waren wir wieder mit Petra und Robert zum Fischen verabredet, was allerdings auch nicht die erhofften Fänge brachte. Das lag aber nicht an unserem Robert, der wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat. Vielmehr hatten wir mit Regenschauern zu kämpfen und brachen dann auch das Fischen ab. Insgesamt dürfen wir uns hier noch einmal bei den Beiden ganz herzlich für die Gastfreundschaft und die Hilfe bedanken! 

....


----------



## Volker2809 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

....

Auf Islamorada haben wir dann auch noch einige Male den Bass Pro Shop besucht, der zwar nicht so groß ist wie der in Fort Lauderdale, aber vom Flair her jeden Meeresangler begeistern wird. Das ganze Haus ist im Kolonialstil gebaut und mit Fangtrophäen, alten Angelruten und Angelrollen dekoriert. 

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/3944/img31270ba.jpg



Wirklich schön! Dort haben wir dann auch einiges an Angelausrüstung mitgenommen, zu wirklich guten Preisen gegenüber denen in Deutschland. Direkt vor dem Shop befindet sich eine Marina, wo man Boote und Guiding für die verschiedensten Angelarten anmieten kann.

http://img417.*ih.us/img417/8264/img31305mu.jpg




Auf Islamorada fanden wir noch eine andere Marina, die mit ihren Fangimitaten eigentlich nicht zu übersehen ist. 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/8179/img31662zf.jpg

Ein Abstecher dorthin lohnt auf alle Fälle. Dort kann man auch gut Fotos von Traumfängen machen. 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/3297/img31740zr.jpg

Direkt daneben standen die "echten" Tarpons im Wasser. Mit einer durchschnittlichen Länge von schätzungsweise 1,20 Metern doch recht beeindruckend für uns. 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/1618/img31787gv.jpg

Wir verliesen die Keys, um uns auf den Weg zur Westküste von Florida, an den Golf von Mexiko zu machen. Wir hatten dort in Cape Coral ein Haus am Kanal für 10 Tage gebucht. Bereits bei der Anreise nach Cape Coral habe ich mich mit lebenden Shrimps im Eimer und Sauerstoffpumpe versorgt. 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/2160/img32787ac.jpg

Ein Boot hatten wir dort leider nicht, aber ich versuchte es vom Steg aus, der direkt an den Pool von unserem Haus angrenzte. Das Angeln vom Steg mit meiner leichten Spinnausrüstung machte mächtig Spass. Ich habe jede Menge Snapper, Catfishs und zu guter Letzt auch eine schöne Spanische Makrele gefangen. 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/106/img32799wn.jpg

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/8376/img32495wt.jpg

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/7501/img32852ts.jpg

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/6897/img33437ip.jpg

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/8418/img33585cq.jpg

Aufgrund der Hitze musste ich allerdings nach jedem Fang erstmal in den Pool zum Abkühlen springen. 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/8083/img32209xk.jpg

Ebenfalls übers Anglerboard hatten wir Kontakt mit Daniel aus Berlin bekommen, der mit seiner Freundin und einigen Bekannten ebenfalls in Cape Coral Urlaub machte. Er hatte uns hier im Board bereits angeboten an einem Fishing-Trip mit seinem gemieteten Boot teilnehmen zu können. Wir trafen uns also morgens am Sporthafen von Cape Coral und fuhren mit dem Boot Richtung Sanibel Island, wo wir es unter der Brücke, die Fort Myers und Sanibel Island verbindet, auf Grooper versuchten. Leider hatten wir an diesem Tag sehr wenig Glück und Alex konnte nur einen stattlichen Catfish und Daniel eine Spanische Makrele fangen. Beim anschliessenden Schleppfischen gingen wir leer aus. Aber es war trotzdem ein total schöner und witziger Tag. Ganz Herzliche Grüße an dieser Stelle an Daniel nach Berlin und vielen Dank für den tollen Tag!

Die restliche Zeit in Cape Coral verbrachten wir mit Shopping, fischen und am Pool liegen.
Wir waren zwar auch noch mit dem Auto auf Sanibel und Captiva Island, aber bevorzugten doch unseren Pool zum sonnen und baden. Die Strände dort kannten wir schon vom Vorjahr und die vielen kleinen Muschelschalen sind sicherlich faszinierend, aber auch messerscharf für die Füsse. 
Kurzum: Wir haben die Tage in unserem Haus total genossen. Wenn es mir am Pool zu heiß war, dann ging ich ins Haus und schaute mir die amerikanischen Angelsendungen im Fernsehen an, die dort den ganzen Tag laufen. Einfach ein Traumland. 



Der typische Tagesablauf in diesen 10 Tagen war: Aufstehen, Anziehen, Lebende Shrimps aus dem Tackle Shop holen, Heimfahren, Frühstücken, einmal in den warmen Pool springen, Angel in die Hand nehmen und 5 Meter zum Steg gehen, Angeln, Abkühlen im Pool, Essen, Angeln, Fernseh gucken, Shopping gehen in einem Factory Outlet oder im Edison Mall, Steak im "Outback-Steakhaus" essen - Lecker -, Heimfahren, Angelsendung im Fernseh angucken, Schlafen gehen!!! Besser kann ein Urlaub nicht sein, oder?

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/7128/img32643xa.jpg


http://img103.*ih.us/img103/2791/img32689bc.jpg



Einen Abend versuchten wir unser Glück auch am Pier von Cape Coral. Dort haben wir uns in die Reihe der Angler eingereiht. Der Pier ist vollends für Angler ausgerichtet. Es befinden sich alle paar Meter Rutenhalter und Filetierbretter am Steg. Ich hatte mir jedoch größere Fänge von diesem Pier aus erhofft. Aber die Fische waren hier nicht so beißfreudig wie am Kanal vor unserem Haus. 
Man beachte Punkt 6 der Pier Rules ... der Badestrand lag nur wenige Meter entfernt! 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/6254/img33301zl.jpg

Leider war die schöne Zeit irgendwann auch vorbei und wir mussten wieder unsere Koffer und Angeln packen. Wir machten uns auf den Weg nach Orlando. Dort hatten wir noch für 2 Nächte im Quality Inn am International Drive vorgebucht. Das Wetter war in Orlando ziemlich schlecht und es regnete den ganzen Tag. War nicht schlimm: Dann gehen wir halt in den BASS Pro Shop!! Es wurde wirklich zur Sucht und Alex konnte es nicht mehr hören. Aber es half nichts, da musste sie durch. Hab in Orlando dann noch die letzten Angelsachen wie Echolot und eine Bazooka (Rutenkoffer)gekauft, bevor wir dann schweren Herzens wieder Richtung Deutschland aufgebrochen sind. Am Flughafen in Orlando gab es dann noch ein wenig Panik, da wir zuviel Gewicht hatten (jaja, die Einkäufe aus den Bass Pro Shops). Also hiess es ca. 120,-- Dollar nachzahlen oder Koffer/Handgepäck umschlichten. Wir haben uns fürs Umschlichten entschieden, was gar nicht so einfach war. So blieben einige Bücher und Zeitschriften am Flughafen zurück. Letztendlich hatten wir es aber doch geschafft und auch die Bazooka mit den Angeln wurde ohne größere Probleme angenommen. 
Nach kurzem Zwischenstop in New York landeten wir am nächsten Tag wieder gesund und um einiges Geld ärmer, aber um viele Erfahrungen reicher, in Frankfurt. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich die wunderschönen Urlaubs- und Angelerinnerungen hier rüberbringen konnte. Ich kann Florida wirklich jedem Angelsüchtigen empfehlen. Wir werden sicherlich wieder kommen!! 

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 
Alex und Volker

http://img346.*ih.us/img346/5927/img34979zi.jpg


----------



## ralle (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Zitat


Der typische Tagesablauf in diesen 10 Tagen war: Aufstehen, Anziehen, Lebende Shrimps aus dem Tackle Shop holen, Heimfahren, Frühstücken, einmal in den warmen Pool springen, Angel in die Hand nehmen und 5 Meter zum Steg gehen, Angeln, Abkühlen im Pool, Essen, Angeln, Fernseh gucken, Shopping gehen in einem Factory Outlet oder im Edison Mall, Steak im "Outback-Steakhaus" essen - Lecker -, Heimfahren, Angelsendung im Fernseh angucken, Schlafen gehen!!! Besser kann ein Urlaub nicht sein, oder?







ne das ist ja der blanke Streß !!!!

da würd ich nie nie wieder hinfahren  -- und ihr doch auch nicht -- oder??








Boardietreffen in USA  und so einen feinen Urlaub -- einfach Spitze !!


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Super Bericht! Besten Dank!


----------



## Timmy (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Einfach traumhaft. 
Smutje und ich waren vor 2 Jahren dort. Wird auch nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein!


----------



## Tyron (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach traumhaft.


 
Das sind genau die richtigen Worte, was soll man da noch hinzufügen!?
:m


----------



## Kurzer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Nur geil!!! Absolut klasse! SUPER! Grandios!!! Einer der besten Berichte diese Jahr!

Gruß


----------



## angler0507 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Toller Bericht. Danke!:m


----------



## hd-treiber (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Genial! Wunderschöne Fotos! Da peste ich mich ja, dass ich im Mai nur 4 Tage auf der "Durchreise" Richtung Westen war und kein Angelzeug dabei hatte...:c 

Auf alle Fälle respect für den Bericht!


----------



## sunny (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Weltklasse Bericht und Foddos#6 . Was will man mehr?


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Super sonnen Bericht.

Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Super Cooler Bericht!!!! :q :q

Meine Großeltern haben ein Haus in Cape Coral ich glaube 
ich muss mal einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

klasse Bericht !!! #6
hab nun irgendwie noch mehr Sehnsucht nach Sommer, Sonne .... :c


----------



## aichi (20. März 2006)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Sehr schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder :m


----------



## GiantKiller (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

darf man die tarpons im hafen beangeln?


----------



## bennson (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

bin nächtes Jahr auch wieder dort im Sommer .  Wo bekommt nähere Infos welche Regeln dort gelten und welche fische verwertet werden können ?


Zudem wollte ich fragen ob meine geplante Taktik richtig ist :

Snapper(klein Fisch) fangen und diese als Köderfische ( lebend!? ) an Pose oder Grund anbieten. Damit dürfte ich doch den größten Erfolg haben , oder?? Letztes Jahr konnte ich so haie ( alle ausser einer hat die Schnurr gesprengt ) und große catfishes fangen .
Wie muss ich mit einem Stingrey umgehen ? Haken entfernen  ? Stachel entfernen und wie? Was passiert wenn man gestochen wurde??


Danke und Grüße !!


----------



## Volker2809 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Mein Thread ist ja schon einige Jahre alt. Schaut Euch doch mal die neueren Berichte aus Florida an, da wird auch so manche Angeltechnik erklärt. 
Aber dennoch kurz geantwortet: Auf die Tarpons in den Marinas darf nicht geangelt werden. Wäre auch sehr unsportlich und du würdest sicherlich Ärger bekommen. 

Dann zur zweiten Frage: Snapper als Köderfisch grundsätzlich ja, aber du musst auf die Regeln achten. So darfst Du manche Snapperarten nicht als Köderfisch verwenden. Pinfish ist erlaubt und notfalls auch in den Tackleshops käuflich zu erwerben. 
Es gibt neue Regeln fürs Angeln am Riff. So musst Du beispielsweise einen speziellen Hakenlöser nutzen und du musst eine Spritze zum Durchstechen der Luftblase dabeihaben. Die Fische können sonst nicht mehr sinnvoll releast werden, da sie den Druckausgleich nicht schaffen. 

Bei den Stingrays wurde unterschiedlich verfahren. Manche haben den Stachel nicht abgezwickt und eben sehr vorsichtig den Fisch releast. Andere haben mit einer Zange den Stachel nach der Landung entfernt. Ich persönlich würde den Stachel nicht entfernen und den Fisch schnellstmöglich zurück ins Wasser bringen. Ich weiß nicht, wie sich der Stich anfühlt, aber er ist nicht tödlich. Soll nur sehr starke Schmerzen verursachen. Den Stich eines Stingrays kann man sich auch beim Baden einholen, da sich die Fische gerne im Sand eingraben. Wenn man dann versehentlich auf sie tritt erfolgt der Stich.


----------



## bennson (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

danke .. ich habe die neuen Berichte gelesen aber den falschen tab erwischt und falsch geantwortet !

ich denke mal ich kann mir , wo ich mir auch den Schein besorgt habe ein Heft holen indem alles informatives drinne steht oder?? ( Fische,Gerät,verbotenes ), oder?


----------



## Volker2809 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Ja, du erhälst die Regeln in den Tackle Shops. Es gibt sicherlich auch Internetseiten wo die Regeln für Florida stehen. Da hab ich aber keine Adresse griffbereit.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Hallo,

die aktuellen Florida's "fishing rules and regulations" kannst du entweder per Internet erfahren oder nächstes Jahr gleich wenn du ankommst einen Angelladen stürmen und dort die ausgelegten Fishing regulations mitnehmen. 

http://floridafisheries.com/rules.html#New Regulations


----------



## Nick_A (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Und hier die aktuellste Salzwasser-Ausgabe der Fishing-Regulations als PDF (2,5MB):

Aktuelle Saltwater Fishing-Regulations Florida...KLICK

Volker hat ja bereits geschrieben, daß man mit einigen Snapper-Arten überhaupt nicht als Köder angeln darf und eigentlich alle Snapper-Arten eine MINDESTGRÖßE haben müssen (meist über 12 Inch = über 30cm!).


 Hier übrigens eine sehr gute Seite mit allen vorkommenden Arten und Details zu der jeweiligen Fischart.....KLICK MICH 


Hier noch eine erste Übersicht der meistverwendeten Baitfishes (Köderfischen) ... allerdings wirste diese vermutlich nicht selbst "stippen" können.

Wichtigste Baitfishes (PDF)...KLICK

In der "Realität" wirste allerdings meist mit folgenden Köderfischen angeln:
- Pinfish
- Grunts
- Menhaden (wenn Du welche bekommst....AUSGEZEICHNET!)
- Mullets (=Meeräschen....aber auch schwer zu bekommen )

Gruß #h
Robert


----------



## GiantKiller (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Mein Thread ist ja schon einige Jahre alt. Schaut Euch doch mal die neueren Berichte aus Florida an, da wird auch so manche Angeltechnik erklärt.
> Aber dennoch kurz geantwortet: Auf die Tarpons in den Marinas darf nicht geangelt werden. Wäre auch sehr unsportlich und du würdest sicherlich Ärger bekommen.



Ja das wär sehr unsportlich und man würde den Fisch im Hafen auch kaum landen können, aber ich stelle mir vor wie groß die Versuchung sein muss...
Gerade wenn jemand viel Geld investiert hat um einen Tarpon zu fangen und trotzdem keinen an die Angel bekommt.
Und dann sieht man den Fisch der Träume vor seinen Füssen...
Ich könnte verstehen wenn da jemand schwach wird.


----------



## Nick_A (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Ooooh ja....das hat mich schon oft genug angefuxxt :q


----------



## Volker2809 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Florida Reisebericht Sommer 2005*

Wir waren letzten Monat bei Robbie und seinen Tarpons in Islamorada. Dort kannst Du sie gegen einen kleinen Obulus am Steg mit kleinen Fischen füttern. Dort stehen geschätzt 50-70 Tarpons im Wasser und warten auf ihre Fütterung. Durchschnittsgröße ca. 1,00 - 1,20 Meter. Sind aber auch welche mit 1,50 Metern dabei.

http://www.robbies.com/tarpon.htm



http://img152.*ih.us/img152/7053/fl207ap3.jpg

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/842/fl211db5.jpg


----------

